
Are there any good reads on tech satire? - hitthefan
SV needs more humor - any cool blogs &#x2F; medium publications making fun of tech&#x2F;SV?
======
asimpletune
n-gate.com

~~~
hitthefan
thanks! But was thinking something more along the lines of Silicon Valley (the
TV show) but in writing?

